# sleeping



## kadaj (Jun 7, 2009)

my new hedgie just got it a few hours ago its sleeping and its 12 am here and hes not even on his little cave....


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't fully understand your question....

But....Are you worried that your hedgie is still sleeping? are all the lights off? does your hedgie have complete darkness?


----------



## kadaj (Jun 7, 2009)

i though hedgies would stay up all night....
but i see him kinda tired and sleeping around(i just got him tonight he is 1month and 1 week old)
is that bad?
we only have tv on...


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Babies sleep a lot. And he just went through a huge change, give him some time to adjust to his new surroundings. 

What's the temperature at?

Mine won't come out if even the tv is on. I need to close the room door so that he is in completely darkness and silence for him to come out.


----------



## kadaj (Jun 7, 2009)

id say between 70-80F


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

kadaj said:


> id say between 70-80F


That's an awfully large range. The temperature should be kept in a small (as in 74-76) kind of range. Some hedgies can start hibernating at 70, and some hedgies can aestevate(overheat, similar to hibernation, but not as deadly, but still dangerous) at 80.

Do you have a thermometer? What kind of heating device are you using?

Have you read through the stickies on this forum and done your research prior to getting your hedgie?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

At 5 weeks old he should still be with his mother. Where did you get him from? 

Don't have the TV on without a light on. The flashing from the TV in the dark can scare them. Having a light on minimizes the flashing of the TV. He'es had a big day so is probably tired. Count the kibble you give him to make sure he is eating.


----------

